# Stocking Calculator?



## spike0544

Has anyone used the aqadvisor stocking calculator? Is it fairly accurate in your opinion? 

I have read so many theories on stocking in the last month that I am now completely confused. I would like to maximize the space I have but not at the expense of hurting any fish. How should I go about choosing the right numbers?

Click here for this site - www.aqadvisor.com


----------



## james7139

I have heard that it even though its at 100% "stock level" that its acualy overstocked.


----------



## tanker

Any calculator is just a guide. You need to do your own research. Have you read iamntbatman's sticky? It has some useful information. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/basic-guide-freshwater-fish-stocking-38626/

None of the calculators can take into account things like swimming level so you need to figure that out for yourself. 

I found it helpful to run my ideas past people on the forum. Sometimes there's something you've overlooked in picking out your fish that others can point out to you. Otherwise, stocking questions like which fish and how many are matters of opinion and, as long as you aren't being stupid and overlooking something obvious and well established (like sticking a small fish with a huge predator, or trying to cram a huge fish in a small aquarium) you have to make up your own mind.


----------



## burnsbabe

I find that one to be pretty good although no replacement for your own research. I tend to use it to confirm ideas I already have rather than start from scratch.


----------



## beachcire

I like that calculator the best, but as previously stated, it is just a guide for you to use. There are far too many variables that can not be taken into consideration by a calculator.


----------



## fish joey

agree, I like it because it tells you about possible conflicts and number of each species are best..unlike some of the shops..but read all the info I believe filtration is figured at 65%


----------



## spike0544

Here is my plan. What do you think? According to the calculator it is okay.
10 panda cory 
8 cherry barb
8 odessa barb
10 cardinal tetra 
1 bristlenose

This is a 55 gallon with lots of caves, plants and driftwood. Do I have enough room, not enough or room for more?


----------



## spike0544

Am I missing a top level swimmer?


----------



## tanker

What is your water pH and hardness? The cardinal tetra likes soft, acidic water.


----------



## Byron

The cardinal tetra is the only questionable fish in this group; both with respect to water parameters as tanker mentioned, and its rather slow, sedate level of activity. Both barbs are active swimmers, and the cardinals will need quiet space under plants--they do not like the open, nor light; my group in my 115g are always at the end farthest from the filter (they also do not like water currents), under and within plants. They surface to feed.

And you're correct, there are no surface fish in your selection. Surface fish are not easy to find. Hatchetfish are the best; if you stay with the barbs, I would suggest the plain but larger hatchets like Gasteropelecus sternicla or G. maculatus, or one of the two species in Thoracocharax [the first is in our profiles, clickon the shaded name] as the Carnegiella species are too delicate for active lower fish. Some species of gourami spend a lot of time among floating plants, but don't put gourami with such active fish as barbs.

Byron.


----------



## spike0544

pH 6.8 and hardness 40, My wife really enjoys the cardinals so I would have to try to talk her out of it. As for the hatchets, how many should I get and would that finish the tank off or is there something else you would suggest.


----------



## meganjane

Hi! If anyone could tell me, I have a 65 litre fresh water tank and I have 6 gold fish at the moment, do you think I would be able to get a few more, or will that be to crowded? :-D


----------



## Byron

spike0544 said:


> pH 6.8 and hardness 40, My wife really enjoys the cardinals so I would have to try to talk her out of it. As for the hatchets, how many should I get and would that finish the tank off or is there something else you would suggest.


Assuming the hardness is 40 ppm, that's very soft, equal to 2-3 dGH. Close to what I have. Soft water fish will be perfectly suited to that. And the pH will fall fairly quickly once the tank is established. My tap water pH is 7-7.2 and my tanks run 6.2-6.4 with < 1dGH and < 1dKH. All water is different though, from the tap I mean. But let the tank mature a bit and see where the pH goes. Cardinals later might work well.

Like all characins, hatchets are shoaling fish; as notedin our profile, minimum 6 but more is better. In a 55g, 9-11 would be nice.


----------

